# الأرشيف > جامعة الملك سعود > المحاضرات > النظام الجزائي (1) >  ونحن نقدم القروض في انخفاض سعر الفائدة من 3% تطبق الآن

## ahmedfinance09

يوم جيد لك؟
هل يمكن insurt من صديقك عندما كنت أطلب منهم أن تقدم لك المال أولا؟ هل تم رفض من قبل المقرض القرض الخاص المحلي في بلدك هناك؟ لأنك لم يكن لديك ضمانات أو غير المصاحبة لإيداع؟ هل تسعى على قرض مفضل لتحسين حياتك، هل كنت ترغب في الحصول على قرض لبدء الأعمال التجارية لجعل لكم غنية في الحياة، لذلك كما أننا لا نسأل صديقك لتقدم لك المال مرة أخرى إذا كنت الله شخص خوفا وكنت صادقا اتصل بنا اليوم ودعونا تعطيك مبلغ القرض من اختيارك مع سعر الفائدة جيد اتصل بنا الآن على:yriitinccnc09@gmail.com

----------

